# T.H.I.S. TV Channel



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

My local NBC affiliate just got the T.H.I.S. Channel on 4.2 OTA

It's got a large list of good MGM and UA movies, as well as the eitire Highway Patrol, Outer Limits and Sea Hunt series.

Neither Dish or Direct carries it.

It's worth more than some of those channels that I pay for.

http://www.thistv.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_TV


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

There are several threads already about THIS TV. It's been live for over a year now in many cities.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> There are several threads already about THIS TV. It's been live for over a year now in many cities.


I did an advance search and couldn't find any of those thread. I'm just an OLD guy and a little slower than you younger ones. I installed TV antennas in the early 1960's up to DBS a few years. ago, when I retired.

Please be kind and link those threads to this thread, so I can *see what you mean.*

Thanks in advance.

I also see that you have a 42 inch Panasonic plasma. I haven't seen how good it is. My brother-in-law gave me one that he had just right after Christmas. I haven't hooke it up. It's sitting in the garage. Is it that good? I hope so.


----------

